# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Excel in Swedish

## AlanWade

Are there any members that can help with Excel 2003 in Swedish?

----------


## daddylonglegs

What do you want to do? I've got a list of Swedish Functions (formulas)......

----------


## AlanWade

Thanks for the reply.
NBVC kindly gave me this formula: =IF(A1="","",IF(MONTH(A1+1)<>MONTH($A$1),"",A1+1))
but when I translate it to Swedish, it just wont work.

----------


## NBVC

Try opening the attached workbook.

I entered the formula in B1... hopefully when you open it, it will translate for you automatically...

----------


## NBVC

By the way, Happy Birthday, Alan  :Cool:

----------


## AlanWade

Thanks NVBC  :Smilie:

----------


## Rickard

Hi Alan
i'm swede to and the problem with the translation between the english and swedish is that you have to change , to ; and then it will work

so this formula =IF(A1="","",IF(MONTH(A1+1)<>MONTH($A$1),"",A1+1)) will be =OM(A1="";"";OM(MÅNAD(A1+1)<>MÅNAD($A$1);"";A1+1))

----------

